# Nebraska here I come!



## old graybeard

I was fortunate to win a trail camera contest sponsored by Mossy Oak. One of the prizes was an all expense paid whitetail hunt. It was supposed to be to Saskatchewan but for unknown reasons it was switched to Nebraska. Not quite the same but after hearing the details I'm not complaining a bit.
I will be hunting out of a place called The Roost Lodge. The place is set up for turkey hunts (that look awesome) but the crew of Mossy Oak has ties with them to host a very limited number of deer hunters. I will be staying at the lodge but hunting leased private ranches that are set up strictly for muzzle loader hunting only. The hunt will be the opening week of the season starting December 1st and it looks like only two hunters will be in camp for that week so we will be getting the first crack at some undisturbed bucks. I have been receiving some trial cam pics that are making me pretty antsy to get at them. So far I am not sure who from the Mossy Oak crew will be there with me other then their TV filming crew. It sounds like it's going to be an awesome time with some great people.
I've gotten my TC Prohunter all dialed in, made my list of gear to take and now counting the days until I take off.


----------



## triplelunger

Amazing. Best of luck!


----------



## WMU05

Bummer on Saskatchewan...but a free hunt is a free hunt! 

I'm sure you'll have a blast. Hopefully you knock down a good one.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Free is worth saving for. Good luck. Post plenty of pics on your daily blog.


----------



## Bucman

That is an awesome opportunity. I hope to see the video of you smoking a monster..
Good luck


----------



## marcus619

What an opportunity. Good luck!!! Will be looking forward to the recap


----------



## U of M Fan

Awesome!!!! Congrats, that was a great picture.


----------



## SuperHunter18

I have hunted Nebraska several times you are gonna love it! I hunted way west in the sandhills for Muleys and Whitetails and it was awesome spot and stalk country.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

That's AWESOME OGB!!!

What lick h have.u. Should be a fun hunt. 

Don't miss though cause it could show up on TV or a video. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Skibum

:woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1:

That is fantastic!!! Can't wait to follow along.


----------



## Jet08

Lets see them trail cams! Can't wait to follow your story. Good luck!


----------



## FireDoc66

Congrats! That is awesome.

From what I know, and have seen of Nebraska you will not be disappointed.

Good luck!


----------



## Hunting18

Just a quick note from someone who hunted Nebraska Muzzleloader last year. Dress WARM! AIt gets cold out there...


----------



## bounty hunter

Went bird hunting there and seen a lot of good big game animals


----------



## old graybeard

A couple trail cam pics from this week.


----------



## Dish7

old graybeard said:


> A couple trail cam pics from this week.
> View attachment 271422
> View attachment 271423
> View attachment 271424
> View attachment 271425


Whoa! That last one wow. This is a great story already. Nebraska is sleeper state for big bucks. Good luck.


----------



## WillHunt4Food

Love the brows on that last one! Awesome! Good luck!


----------



## SuperHunter18

Hunting18 said:


> Just a quick note from someone who hunted Nebraska Muzzleloader last year. Dress WARM! AIt gets cold out there...


I'll second that! I have a picture somewhere of the car thermometer reading -24 degrees and the wind was blowing at like 40 MPH!


----------



## snortwheeze

There's also a trailcam contest at trophyrock.com if anyone has any real good photos for that. OGB you'd win that one too with the picture you have already !! Didn't see one anywhere remotely close to as cool as your's on there.. Take a look, and looking forward to following this thread or a live one


----------



## old graybeard

snortwheeze said:


> There's also a trailcam contest at trophyrock.com if anyone has any real good photos for that. OGB you'd win that one too with the picture you have already !! Didn't see one anywhere remotely close to as cool as your's on there.. Take a look, and looking forward to following this thread or a live one


Thanks for the info, the pic is entered if anyone feels like voting.
trophyrock.com in the whitetail section


----------



## 2traps

Game camera pic on a farm I hunt.......


----------



## old graybeard

2traps said:


> I've bowhunted Nebraska on DIY hunts, where abouts are you going to be hunting?


Those are some great looking bucks! Congrats on your success! I'll be hunting around the Grand Island area.


----------



## snortwheeze

When do you leave OGB ?


----------



## old graybeard

snortwheeze said:


> When do you leave OGB ?


 Nov 30th- Hunt is the first week of December.


----------



## jmiller

Grand island to Maxwell along the river is a great stretch of whitetail hunting


----------



## old graybeard

I've received lots more info on the trip, talked with the Mossy Oak crew, received a few hero pics of current clients(all 2 of them)(like I said very limited hunts) and I've started packing. On the 28th i hit the road.


----------



## Namrock

Are they going to film it ogb? & If So, where can members here get a copy of the hunt? Preferably BEFORE they edit it. You know while your all cross eyed & drooling & mabey peeing a little in your new mossy oak bib overalls when the big rigs 1st step out.:tdo12:
Seriously though wish you well out there. Stay warm & shoot straight.


----------



## old graybeard

Namrock said:


> Are they going to film it ogb? & If So, where can members here get a copy of the hunt? Preferably BEFORE they edit it. You know while your all cross eyed & drooling & mabey peeing a little in your new mossy oak bib overalls when the big rigs 1st step out.:tdo12:
> Seriously though wish you well out there. Stay warm & shoot straight.


Thanks! All of the above will probably happen. The film crew will be there along with Cuz Strickland. After all the dink bucks I'm seeing here I'm not sure I can handle a real buck.


----------



## snortwheeze

Looking forward to the story ogb I hope ya knock down a mega STUD !!!


----------



## The Doob

Good luck and have a great time!!!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

OGB,

Good luck in Nebraska! If you get big and famous in the hunting video culture don't forget about us little guys.


----------



## old graybeard

GrizzlyHunter said:


> OGB,
> 
> Good luck in Nebraska! If you get big and famous in the hunting video culture don't forget about us little guys.


Grizz I could never leave you behind, we're yoopers at heart.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

old graybeard said:


> Grizz I could never leave you behind, we're yoopers at heart.


Yes we are OGB...yes we are.

Good luck, be safe, and shoot a big one my friend!


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Good luck.. sounds like your in good hands. Friends just whipped um out there


----------



## johnhunter247

You have to be pumped at the moment. I know I wouldn’t be able to sleep. Good luck and can’t wait to see some harvest pics. I bet you will have an incredible amount of fun and great memories.


----------



## Forest Meister

johnhunter247 said:


> You have to be pumped at the moment. I know I wouldn’t be able to sleep. Good luck and can’t wait to see some harvest pics. I bet you will have an incredible amount of fun and great memories.


Cannot add a thing to that! Best of luck to you. FM


----------



## old graybeard

Tomorrow is get the finish packing done! 
Going to be leaving Tuesday morning. Driving out with a good friend. He bought a license and will be hunting and camping on his own on federal land a half hour drive north of where I'll be. Looking forward to a fun filled and exciting trip. Maybe I'll even pull the trigger on something ☺


----------



## snortwheeze

ALL the hunting you been doing ogb I hope you knock down a buck of a lifetime !! Good luck out there


----------



## old graybeard

snortwheeze said:


> ALL the hunting you been doing ogb I hope you knock down a buck of a lifetime !! Good luck out there


Thanks!


----------



## hawgeye

Good Luck! Can't wait for the report.


----------



## plugger

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## old graybeard

The adventure begins


----------



## snortwheeze

old graybeard said:


> The adventure begins


Have a blast ogb !!


----------



## FREEPOP




----------



## WMU05

Go get 'em OGB. I really hope you shoot a giant.


----------



## Namrock

Good luck OGB! Don't shoot the 1st one (unless he's GIANT) & make sure to thank your sponsors like a NASCAR driver. Safe travels there & back.


----------



## MrFysch

In Kansas right now...lots of crop still standing and very warm...season opens tomorrow here.


----------



## Sprytle

Ill be thinking about you OGB!! Have a great trip and I wish you great success!!


----------



## Bowhunt

Enjoy every minute of this extraordinary opportunity!


----------



## old graybeard

Will be in Nebraska shortly. Iowa was just as boring as I remembered


----------



## Luv2hunteup

old graybeard said:


> Will be in Nebraska shortly. Iowa was just as boring as I remembered


Audio books makes time fly. I’ve been listening to the Jack Reacher series on my western trips.


----------



## snortwheeze

MrFysch said:


> In Kansas right now...lots of crop still standing and very warm...season opens tomorrow here.


Good luck Ron !


----------



## old graybeard

Well so far Nebraska is cold. Made it here in good time. Today we head out to set up camp where my friend will be hunting and tomorrow I head for the lodge to present myself to those Mossy Oak fellers.


----------



## bowtech84

old graybeard said:


> Well so far Nebraska is cold. Made it here in good time. Today we head out to set up camp where my friend will be hunting and tomorrow I head for the lodge to present myself to those Mossy Oak fellers.


Cold???? Lol. 50s in late November? Hopefully it doesn't effect deer movement too bad for ya. Good luck!


----------



## snortwheeze

bowtech84 said:


> Cold???? Lol. 50s in late November? Hopefully it doesn't effect deer movement too bad for ya. Good luck!


Assuming he's talking about Nebraska...... Not here


----------



## bowtech84

snortwheeze said:


> Assuming he's talking about Nebraska...... Not here


So am I - sitting in Omaha right now and it's 50 degrees


----------



## TheMAIT

Good luck, OGB...excited to see pics of your successful hunt!


----------



## old graybeard

bowtech84 said:


> Cold???? Lol. 50s in late November? Hopefully it doesn't effect deer movement too bad for ya. Good luck!


I'm in Nebraska and the morning are in the low 20's


----------



## old graybeard

bowtech84 said:


> So am I - sitting in Omaha right now and it's 50 degrees


It won't be in the morning


----------



## bowtech84

old graybeard said:


> It won't be in the morning


Good to go - good luck


----------



## old graybeard

All settled in and ready to roll in the morning. The guys want to hang some big bucks so I'll try to help them out,


----------



## FireDoc66

Good luck!


----------



## ReeseHunter

Best of luck OGB. Don’t put pressure on yourself and just take it all in. We are all pulling for you!!


----------



## old graybeard

Ok so I've already been filmed for TV


----------



## Luv2hunteup

When and what channel will be featuring your hunt.


----------



## Namrock

Luv2hunteup said:


> When and what channel will be featuring your hunt.


----------



## Hunter1979

Good luck!

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Namrock

ReeseHunter said:


> Best of luck OGB. Don’t put pressure on yourself and just take it all in. We are all pulling for you!!


Yeah suuuure no pressure & just enjoy yourself. I mean it's not like you've got anybody paying attention to how your doing out there.
Bahaha! Have fun-shoot straight


----------



## old graybeard

Luv2hunteup said:


> When and what channel will be featuring your hunt.


Country Roots us the show but I'm not sure when yet


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Good luck OGB, punch a hole in a big one ! 
Flight


----------



## J D

Good luck OGB today put the phone down and kill a monster

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard

Good luck to anyone heading out today. We are heading out now. I'm a little bit more then pumped up. Can't wait to see the sun rise.


----------



## bounty hunter

Good luck


----------



## rollin stone

Go get em. I hope OGB becomes short for One Great Buck.


----------



## old graybeard

Great morning! Passed up 2 really nice bucks that would have been dead in a heart beat back home. Hope I won't regret it


----------



## Hunting18

old graybeard said:


> Great morning! Passed up 2 really nice bucks that would have been dead in a heart beat back home. Hope I won't regret it



Do you have a guide setting with you all the time?


----------



## old graybeard

Hunting18 said:


> Do you have a guide setting with you all the time?


No just a cameraman.


----------



## Namrock

old graybeard said:


> Great morning! Passed up 2 really nice bucks that would have been dead in a heart beat back home. Hope I won't regret it


Im betting you won't regret it! Stay strong!


----------



## Bowhunt

Did they give you any guidance or share pics of bucks they were seeing so you have a feel of what is out there?


----------



## Jet08

Bowhunt said:


> Did they give you any guidance or share pics of bucks they were seeing so you have a feel of what is out there?


See bottom of page 1 for a couple examples, I am sure he has received many more.


----------



## old graybeard

Luv2hunteup said:


> I don’t want to wait for the movie.
> What rifle are you hunting with and what gear did your prize package include that you have on you?


Using my Encore Pro Hunter. Decked out in all Mossy Oak camo, part of what I won. Did figure out if I want to get rid of the cameraman to just put some Realtree camo on.


----------



## old graybeard

snortwheeze said:


> All the sitting ya do here I hope they let you shoot what " you" want before leaving, good luck


Got to say it wasn't easy watching the buck I passed this morning walk away. Probably the biggest that has ever stepped in front of me.


----------



## Namrock

old graybeard said:


> Got to say it wasn't easy watching the buck I passed this morning walk away. Probably the biggest that has ever stepped in front of me.


Biggest ever in front of you!? I know I told you to "stay strong"...But I'd probably have to tell the camera guy look ...
"A man has got to know his limitations"
Have a blast old mossy beard!


----------



## Firefighter

old graybeard said:


> Got to say it wasn't easy watching the buck I passed this morning walk away. Probably the biggest that has ever stepped in front of me.



Come on OGB! You're wiser than that! Why pass a buck the first day you'll shoot on the last?

Don't live with regret. 

Screw the cameras and TV measuring stick. 

Shoot what you'd shoot if you were solo. That's what makes you happy!


----------



## old graybeard

Namrock said:


> Biggest ever in front of you!? I know I told you to "stay strong"...But I'd probably have to tell the camera guy look ...
> "A man has got to know his limitations"
> Have a blast old mossy beard!


Yea well.....the buck we're after is pretty damn big and I understand not taking a chance on blowing him out of there. They got some long range footage of him yesterday and he was almost in my lap but it got dark first


----------



## old graybeard

Firefighter said:


> Come on OGB! You're wiser than that! Why pass a buck the first day you'll shoot on the last?
> 
> Don't live with regret.
> 
> Screw the cameras and TV measuring stick.
> 
> Shoot what you'd shoot if you were solo. That's what makes you happy!


I plan to give them one more day then all bets are off. When they least expect it the Prohunter's gonna bark.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Time is on your side. If the target buck is around wait for a better opportunity before you let the smoke out of it.


----------



## Hunter1979

Sounds like a good time. Stay strong. Put the big one down

Sent from my Droid


----------



## snortwheeze

old graybeard said:


> Yea well.....the buck we're after is pretty damn big and I understand not taking a chance on blowing him out of there. They got some long range footage of him yesterday and he was almost in my lap but it got dark first


Bigger then the one ya had to pass ? I get it's a "won" hunt but C'MON.....had the same dilemma in Shiawasse this yr with only a doe tag and out steps what would've been my biggest buck at 50 yrds, couldn't shoot ! That is a place I can revisit every yr though and have a chance at that often. How many more days do you have ?


----------



## snortwheeze

Firefighter said:


> Come on OGB! You're wiser than that! Why pass a buck the first day you'll shoot on the last?
> 
> Don't live with regret.
> 
> Screw the cameras and TV measuring stick.
> 
> Shoot what you'd shoot if you were solo. That's what makes you happy!


I'd have to agree... Maybe they'll not let him even have the deer if it's not the "one" though. I sure would like to see what ya had to pass on ogb considering ya sit EVERYDAY at home and let numerous animals walk...


----------



## old graybeard

Long day today. Don t get me wrong nobody is saying don't shoot. It's all my decision. They have scouted hard to put me in spots with great bucks and it's more me not wanting to mess up a good thing. We've got 3 more days and a cold front moving in
I can feel something good coming. Having a great time with great people. If all else fails my partner is scouting the federal land hard for me.


----------



## jmiller

Shoot a 140 before you have to go to federal ground


----------



## bheary

Subscribed. Great story so far


----------



## old graybeard

Heading out for day 3. It's going to hit 600 today


----------



## MrFysch

Good luck OGB! Our cams in Kansas showed most of the big boys on there feet after dark with 60 degree daytime temps and the super moon also. I took my buck in day 4 ....plenty of time to get it done.


----------



## old graybeard

Just got back on stand after a real good morning. Just before shooting light we had 2 good bucks fighting and the big browtine buck watching them. We just returned to the spot. We're on a standing bean field with a storm front moving in hopes are high.


----------



## Joshmack

Good luck! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Tuning in regular for updates. Good luck.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

You are not missing much in Michigan. It’s been abnormally warm. Typical for the Lions they are down 44-20 late in the 4th.


----------



## T Brown

Good luck OGB!!


----------



## lreigler

Good luck! I'm missing NE this year. We're planning to go back next year. Last year, it was my last morning and I put a tag on a 140. It can happen at any time!

Like you, I also passed on what would have been my largest the night before. Sure glad I did and I'm thinking you'll have a similar experience!


----------



## snortwheeze

Anticipating a "hero shot" this evening, good luck and tell them Realtree is way better !! Haha, should of shot the buck's ya seen the first day ..... Dammit !


----------



## old graybeard

snortwheeze said:


> Anticipating a "hero shot" this evening, good luck and tell them Realtree is way better !! Haha, should of shot the buck's ya seen the first day ..... Dammit !


Yea I'm kicking myself but that's hunt in. Still got sometime when I get home to punch a tag. My buddy said he can guide for me on the federal land here.


----------



## old graybeard

Namrock said:


> Don't know about in Nebraska, but both times I've hunted in SD those deer, the wind didn't seem to bother them like it can slow movement back here. Probably used to it. Stay ready to squeeze!


Some guy trapping the river on the neighboring property screwed things up this morning more than the wind


----------



## brushbuster

old graybeard said:


> Just got in. Another great night on the bean field! Let 3 bucks walk 2 were 120ish 8 points. They just told me that the whole idea is for me to shoot a good buck to promote the lodge and for Mossy Oak to use on tv to promote the next contest. Then they said they also want me to be happy so shoot when you see one you like. Should have told me that on the first day instead of leading me to believe I was somewhat under pressure to kill their choice! Now I'm gonna wax the next one I see   hope it's not a forkie


I didn't see wax in the catch phrase thread so you should be okay, wax away.


----------



## old graybeard

brushbuster said:


> I didn't see wax in the catch phrase thread so you should be okay, wax away.


I threw that in just fire firefighter. Took me awhile to come up with something mot on the list ☺


----------



## FREEPOP

brushbuster said:


> I didn't see wax in the catch phrase thread so you should be okay, wax away.


No, no, no ........ he has to "smoke one"


----------



## MrFysch

Took me a couple days last week in Kansas to figure out between the full moon and the warm weather that the big bucks we're leaving the food early and arriving after dark...I glassed for hours and found where they were bedded and the 2nd and 3rd morning I had multiple shooters in gun range intercepting about a mile from food source.


----------



## vsmorgantown

Good Luck OGB, enjoy hearing about your adventure. Great thread!


----------



## old graybeard

Hope you guys haven't killed everything back home I still have a tag and a real itchy finger


----------



## Namrock

old graybeard said:


> Hope you guys haven't killed everything back home I still have a tag and a real itchy finger


:coco:


----------



## old graybeard

Snowing pretty good but it's coming down sideways. Has to get them on their feet this afternoon.


----------



## tom_the_chemist

We're all pulling for you!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard

Anything moving in this wind deserves to be shot. This is crazy


----------



## old graybeard

Despite the 59 mph winds we ended up seeing 7 deer tonight. One was a heavy antlered 6 point. Couldn't bring myself to shoot him. Tomorrow is day 5. Bring it on!


----------



## Bowhunt

old graybeard said:


> Despite the 59 mph winds we ended up seeing 7 deer tonight. One was a heavy antlered 6 point. Couldn't bring myself to shoot him. Tomorrow is day 5. Bring it on!


Is tomorrow your last day? I have found myself throughout the last few days constantly coming to this thread first to look for updates. As stated already in many posts before mine, please know it is a testament to your character that you have so many “strangers” pulling this hard for you to have success. May tomorrow bring you the buck you deserve.


----------



## old graybeard

Thank you for the kind words Sir and to everyone else for all the support and encouragement. Yes tomorrow is my last scheduled day but there is talk of giving me an extra day if needed. I have a good feeling about tomorrow so we'll see where the cards fall. Thanks again guys I'm very humbled by your following.


----------



## FREEPOP




----------



## Bucman

old graybeard said:


> Thank you for the kind words Sir and to everyone else for all the support and encouragement. Yes tomorrow is my last scheduled day but there is talk of giving me an extra day if needed. I have a good feeling about tomorrow so we'll see where the cards fall. Thanks again guys I'm very humbled by your following.[/QUOTE
> 
> I’m pulling for you!! You’ve been persistent all year. Tomorrow is your day OGB.


----------



## bheary

The first buck you saw will be the one you harvest


----------



## Hunter1979

Pulling for you. Hoping that wind dies down and gets them back on their feet. I would imagine they'll be hitting that bean field hard tomorrow if they didn't today.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## old graybeard

Cuz Strickland of Mossy Oak fame, got a deer tonight with his rented Ford F150.


----------



## snortwheeze

old graybeard said:


> Cuz Strickland of Mossy Oak fame, got a deer tonight with his rented Ford F150.


Tenderloin, heart and some beer !


----------



## Flight of the arrow

You have spent a load of time in the deer stand this year, you are over due for your chance at a well deserved deer, we all know that sometime that isn't the case and the deer gods are not fair.......but this isn't one of those time's, today is the day, no extra time will be needed, get it done this morning ! 
Flight


----------



## old graybeard

We're heading out to start day 5. Temps are in the low 20's but the winds are down a little. Looking for a good morning I'll try to get it done for you guys


----------



## LabtechLewis

May the Lord bless and keep you; may the Lord smile upon you; may the Lord lift His countenance toward you and _give you peace!
_
Enjoy the morning OGB!


----------



## Jet08

Hopefully you can feel the support OGB, we are all pulling for you! I will be burning out the refresh button today looking for the news. Good luck brother stay safe


----------



## LabtechLewis

old graybeard said:


> Cuz Strickland of Mossy Oak fame, got a deer tonight with his rented Ford F150.


Listened to a podcast interview (Big Buck Registry? I forget...) with him the other day. Seemed like a great guy.


----------



## old graybeard

Getlthg the last chance jitters


----------



## FREEPOP




----------



## bounty hunter

You got this!!


----------



## Namrock

old graybeard said:


> Getlthg the last chance jitters


Why? It's easy for us to tell you to relax & be patient...


----------



## kingfisher 11

My boy sent me a picture of the very first buck he saw in SK a couple of weeks ago. He passed it and regretted dit toward the end of the week. It is tough to pull a trigger when you know something bigger is out there.


----------



## lreigler

I have a good feeling about this morning. Post front, cold, go knock one down.


----------



## BucksandDucks

We're pulling for you OGB!!


----------



## MrFysch

My money is on tonight.


----------



## old graybeard

We'll the buck we've been after showed up this morning running some does. He ran them into the river bottom where a local trapper was checking some traps. It didn't take long for him to bust back up out of there. We stopped him at about 220 yards out and I held high on him and took the shot. We just reviewed it on tv and it went just under his chest. I'm not feeling to well right now but at least it was a clean miss. By the way it was the long brow tine buck in the pics ;( . Sorry guys


----------



## Namrock

That's a big time bummer & I'm sorry to hear that. But you sure as hell don't have to apologise to anybody on here. It's pretty damn obvious how much time you've put in both out there & back home here. Wish you the best of luck for the remainder of your trip!


----------



## rollin stone

Damn. Sorry about your bad luck. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Flight of the arrow

NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO!!!, time to regroup, 220....that's a poke with a muzzy, we still got tonight ! 
Flight


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Don't give up OGB. 220 is a long way for a ML, and a clean miss is way better than a wounded and lost buck.

Many a nice buck have been taken the last afternoon of a hunting trip. You can do it! We're all pulling for you!


----------



## Walleyze247

You should get a bonus day for passing those other bucks. It would still make great film with a 130 class deer.


----------



## old graybeard

We just blew it up and slowed it down and you can see the bullet right on the money but it just seemed to drop right under his chest. It's all on film for the world to see. What a buck. Heading back out for the rest of the day. After the shot we saw the buck again following another doe back into the river bottom so wh knows?


----------



## LabtechLewis

old graybeard said:


> We'll the buck we've been after showed up this morning running some does. He ran them into the river bottom where a local trapper was checking some traps. It didn't take long for him to bust back up out of there. We stopped him at about 220 yards out and I held high on him and took the shot. We just reviewed it on tv and it went just under his chest. I'm not feeling to well right now but at least it was a clean miss. By the way it was the long brow tine buck in the pics ;( . Sorry guys


Buck or no buck, here's the deal:

You are representing Mi hunters in the eyes of Mossy Oak and (hopefully) the future viewers. I think we're all totally invested in your hunt and success because we recognize that fact, even if subconscious. The thing is, though we may not know you personally, we believe you are a wonderful ambassador for our ranks. When you walk away, your attitude and behavior is what's going to stick with those dudes. They'll be saying, "Those Michigan boys are some hunters, now. This guy had the whole state pulling for him on this hunt!"

Ok, maybe a bit of hyperbole, but you get the point.

Now go get that buck!


----------



## Waif

old graybeard said:


> We'll the buck we've been after showed up this morning running some does. He ran them into the river bottom where a local trapper was checking some traps. It didn't take long for him to bust back up out of there. We stopped him at about 220 yards out and I held high on him and took the shot. We just reviewed it on tv and it went just under his chest. I'm not feeling to well right now but at least it was a clean miss. By the way it was the long brow tine buck in the pics ;( . Sorry guys


Could have been worse. Knock an antler off or something.
Till the buzzer sounds ,you might get bloody yet.


----------



## old graybeard

Here he is


----------



## old graybeard

LabtechLewis said:


> Buck or no buck, here's the deal:
> 
> You are representing Mi hunters in the eyes of Mossy Oak and (hopefully) the future viewers. I think we're all totally invested in your hunt and success because we recognize that fact, even if subconscious. The thing is, though we may not know you personally, we believe you are a wonderful ambassador for our ranks. When you walk away, your attitude and behavior is what's going to stick with those dudes. They'll be saying, "Those Michigan boys are some hunters, now. This guy had the whole state pulling for him on this hunt!"
> 
> Ok, maybe a bit of hyperbole, but you get the point.
> 
> Now go get that buck!


I hear ya loud and clear. I handled the whole deal with grace and dignity while silently kicking my butt real hard. We've had some good joking over it but it sting pretty bad


----------



## Namrock

old graybeard said:


> Here he is
> View attachment 284121



No wait I mean meh


----------



## thill

I just checked out this thread and wow, what a story! I'm pulling for you! Tonight is your night bro!


----------



## joe c.

Hot doe in the area good luck, hope you get another shot at that stud.


----------



## Flight of the arrow

old graybeard said:


> Here he is
> View attachment 284121


Time to punch his ticket tonight, he deserves a free ride back to Michigan, hope it happens for you!
Flight


----------



## tom_the_chemist

Oh man, so sorry to hear that. Best of luck tonight.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FREEPOP

Bummer about this morning's events but that's hunting.
I feel bad for you, you've put a lot of hours in the stand, I really hope it's in the cards for you this afternoon.


----------



## old graybeard

We just did the tv interview and I got a good plug in for all you guys on the great Michigan-sportsman forum. 
No matter how this day ends it's been great having you all with me. All the support and well wishes from you guys has been unbelievable and it's been a real honor to represent such of fine group of sportsman. 
Thank you Gentlemen from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## FREEPOP

old graybeard said:


> We just did the tv interview and I got a good plug in for all you guys on the great Michigan-sportsman forum.
> No matter how this day ends it's been great having you all with me. All the support and well wishes from you guys has been unbelievable and it's been a real honor to represent such of fine group of sportsman.
> Thank you Gentlemen from the bottom of my heart.


I can't think of a better person to represent us.


----------



## Firefighter

Absolutely Freepop


----------



## Luv2hunteup

It’s not over till the sun goes down. Quit kicking yourself and go kill him.


----------



## snortwheeze

old graybeard said:


> Here he is
> View attachment 284121


No wonder you've been holding out !! 
I know a guy that missed a bruiser like that one evening and killed the deer in the SAME EXACT spot next a.m. he's your's this evening chasing that hot doe !!!! Good luck ogb


----------



## Bucman

What scope would you have on your gun? If its a Nikon i can give you hold over yardages. 
As you can tell we want you to kill that beast!!


----------



## MrFysch

old graybeard said:


> Here he is
> View attachment 284121


Yowza


----------



## Hunter1979

Still tonight. Go get him!

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Shagy

Pullin for you OGB. Good luck this evening!


----------



## WMU05

You're going to smoke him tonight OGB!


----------



## APEX PREDATOR

Good Luck OGB!


----------



## steelyspeed

Shoot straight, no pressure


----------



## kudumaned

God bless, good luck, knock him down!! That's all i have to say about that!


----------



## bounty hunter

It’s going to be last hour of the last day 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Shoeman

Come on old man.....


----------



## hypox

Good luck!


----------



## retired dundo

The tv shows always get their the last couple minutes


----------



## bigbucks160

Come on OGB the suspense is killing me........


----------



## Bucman

bigbucks160 said:


> Come on OGB the suspense is killing me........


----------



## Hunter1979

I sure hope he is getting interviewed with his deer.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## stickman1978

Can't post while you are gutting a deer.


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Well one way or another it's over, sure hope he was able to get another shot at a good buck, guess I will check back in the morning 4:00 am comes early.
Flight


----------



## FREEPOP

Just peeked in to see. Hope he scored.


----------



## old graybeard

Another great night on the bean field. Lots of does came in and the big guy from this morning followed them in. Unfortunately one appealed to him and he chased her back into the river bottom and out of my life. A little later two more bucks came in, a small 6 and a half way decent 8 point. The 8 passed right in front of the blind. It was tempting but I've passed better bucks here and at home so i held fire and waved at him
. 
This has been a memory that I'll keep with me to the end. Thank you one and all for the support and for all the voting you did that got me here in the first place. 
I wish I had a better ending for ya all but all that's left is a long ride home. Besides you all need to get in the woods and knock one down if you still have a tag. I'll be LFTS with you in a day or two. I still have one sending me pics from my cam!
Take care fellas! A HUGE THANK YOU!!


----------



## FREEPOP

Have a safe drive home.


----------



## Horseshoe

Thanks for taking the time to share your hunt with us. It was fun to follow along and it sounds like it was a fun hunt. Safe travels!


----------



## Namrock

Sounds like a hell of an adventure OGB. Great job creating a forever memory. & I'm sure everyone that followed this thread would like to say THANK YOU for "taking" all of us along with you. It was awesome!


----------



## buckrat

Enjoyed following this story OGB. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## old graybeard

FREEPOP said:


> I can't think of a better person to represent us.





Firefighter said:


> Absolutely Freepop


Thank you Gentlemen


----------



## steelyspeed

Can you just find another hunt to go on while your out there so we all can live vicariously through you?


----------



## old graybeard

steelyspeed said:


> Can you just find another hunt to go on while your out there so we all can live vicariously through you?


Lol! They offered me another day but I have other things to do and I figured you guys did to. I'll post up some pics when I get a better connection.


----------



## Waif

Thanks for taking us along O.G..
It is alright "we" did not get bloody.
Was a heck of a hunt anyway!


----------



## MrFysch

Sounds like a great hunt. Sometimes the best ones don't end with a picture of you holding a dead deer...safe travels back to Michigan!


----------



## retired dundo

Thanks for letting us tag along.Just shows you don't have to get a deer to have a great hunt


----------



## bigbucks160

OGB thanks for taking us along with you, an taking your time to post.


----------



## snortwheeze

I'm sure you won't have a problem knocking one down at home ! See ya on lfts thread. Safe travels. 
Speaking of voting have you heard from the trophy rock contest ? That picture is worth winning any trail cam contest


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

old graybeard said:


> Another great night on the bean field. Lots of does came in and the big guy from this morning followed them in. Unfortunately one appealed to him and he chased her back into the river bottom and out of my life. A little later two more bucks came in, a small 6 and a half way decent 8 point. The 8 passed right in front of the blind. It was tempting but I've passed better bucks here and at home so i held fire and waved at him
> .
> This has been a memory that I'll keep with me to the end. Thank you one and all for the support and for all the voting you did that got me here in the first place.
> I wish I had a better ending for ya all but all that's left is a long ride home. Besides you all need to get in the woods and knock one down if you still have a tag. I'll be LFTS with you in a day or two. I still have one sending me pics from my cam!
> Take care fellas! A HUGE THANK YOU!!


OGB,

That's why it's called "hunting" and not "killing."

Thank you very much for taking all of us with you!!! And thanks for representing us so well also.

I feel like I got to go on three hunting trips this year. This trip didn't cost me a penny (and Momma didn't get mad at me either ), and I enjoyed the hell out of it. Thanx again!

Good job my friend!

I can't wait for the DVD.


----------



## old graybeard

GrizzlyHunter said:


> OGB,
> 
> That's why it's called "hunting" and not "killing."
> 
> Thank you very much for taking all of us with you!!! And thanks for representing us so well also.
> 
> I feel like I got to go on three hunting trips this year. This trip didn't cost me a penny (and Momma didn't get mad at me either ), and I enjoyed the hell out of it. Thanx again!
> 
> Good job my friend!
> 
> I can't wait for the DVD.


Thanks Buddy! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Skibum

What a great adventure! Kudos for holding out. Had you shot early you would never have know what might have been. In the end you gave it everything you had. Much respect.


----------



## kingfisher 11

After reading this, I wish I would of did a daily post while on stand in Sask. I had service almost everyday and thought about it. We did all day sets so my son told me to just down load movies on Netflix. Technology, years ago we never even had cell service in that area. Think about how much has changed for hunters with the new cell phones. I heard we have more computer power with our cell phone today than the first manned apollo launch to the moon had on the rocket.


----------



## johnhunter247

Great job and thanks for sharing. I for one am glad you held out. Patience is how you kill a giant. I think you made the right choice. If your hunting where there is a giant you can’t kill him if you fill your tag on an average buck for the area. You were in a well managed area and the proof was in the pictures. You had a great hunt, seen lots of deer and just having that feeling knowing a giant can step out is worth its weight in gold. I know because I experience it now every time I get on stand. Congrats on winning the hunt and having the opportunity. I’m sure you had a blast.


----------



## old graybeard

johnhunter247 said:


> Great job and thanks for sharing. I for one am glad you held out. Patience is how you kill a giant. I think you made the right choice. If your hunting where there is a giant you can’t kill him if you fill your tag on an average buck for the area. You were in a well managed area and the proof was in the pictures. You had a great hunt, seen lots of deer and just having that feeling knowing a giant can step out is worth its weight in gold. I know because I experience it now every time I get on stand. Congrats on winning the hunt and having the opportunity. I’m sure you had a blast.


Your absolutely right on all accounts. I passed some really good bucks waiting for the one I knew was there. Fortunately on the last day it all came together and I got my chance. A guy can't ask for anything more. I wouldn't change a thing. Great time and great people.....I will return!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Sounds like a real hoot! There's always next time!


----------



## old graybeard

A few pics of the spots we hunted and from around the lodge which was a remodeled old farm


----------



## old graybeard

20171205_200458




__
old graybeard


__
Dec 13, 2017











  








20171205_135823




__
old graybeard


__
Dec 13, 2017











  








20171205_200508




__
old graybeard


__
Dec 13, 2017











  








20171205_200524




__
old graybeard


__
Dec 13, 2017


----------

